# Corriente de arranque en transformador trifasico para un motor



## u2rosales (Feb 26, 2013)

hola, un es gusto pertenecer al foro, tengo una duda por favor si alguien pueda aclararme esto:

Tengo un montacargas (de objetos) que posee un motor y una caja reductora, los datos del motor son:

- 8.6 Kw
- 440 v trifasico
- 60 Hz
- 15.1 A
- 1750 Rpm
- 0,83 cosɸ
- corriente de aranque 90 A

La fuente de alimentación que poseo es de 220 v 60 Hz entonces tengo que usar un transformador trifásico 220-440, la duda es si la potencia en KVA tengo que elejir (para el transformador) tomando como referencia solo la potencia del motor (8.6 Kw)??? O tomando en cuenta la corriente de arranque (90 A) que la potencia aumentaría, que seria casi como 51.25 kw si consideraria la corriente de arranque (por unos segundos claro) 

la corriente de 90 A es solo por un momento al arranque y cuando el montacargas va de subida con los 1000kg. después de esto se consumen los 15 A.

es necesario comprar un transformador para la corriente de arranque? o solo para la de consumo?? 

o es que la corriente de arranque no afecta al transformador??


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2013)

u2rosales dijo:


> . . . .La fuente de alimentación que poseo es de 220 v 60 Hz . . .



Esta fuente de alimentación ¿ Es trifásica ?


----------



## radni (Feb 26, 2013)

u2rosales:
             Me parece muy exagerado la corriente de arranque del motor no obstante lo que deberias hacer es un arrancador estrella-triangulo con un contactor que conmute entre tu linea de 3 x 220 ( que es la que absorveria la corriente de arranque) y luego haga la conmutacion a 3 x 440 del transformador con lo cual este solamente absorveria un pico de corriente mucho menor durante muy poco tiempo con lo que lo podrias calcular a la corriente nominal de funcionamiento.-

Ojo! siempre que la frecuencia de arranque por hora no supere los 6 ó 7 arranques sinó se podria recalentar.

Suerte! y comentá como te fué.-


----------



## demianel (Feb 26, 2013)

Hola "u2rosales". Me sumo a la pregunta de "Fogonazo".
Si lo que tienes es trifásica 220V 60Hz, simplemente cambia el tipo de conexión de tu motor (fíjate si en la placa de especificación del motor no te habla de 220/440V, eso significa para una conexión triángulo/estrella).
Espero que te sea de ayuda.
Saludos.


----------



## u2rosales (Feb 26, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esta fuente de alimentación ¿ Es trifásica ?



Fogonazo, gracias por responder, si, es de la red publica, 220 trifasico 100kw





radni dijo:


> u2rosales:
> Me parece muy exagerado la corriente de arranque del motor no obstante lo que deberias hacer es un arrancador estrella-triangulo con un contactor que conmute entre tu linea de 3 x 220 ( que es la que absorveria la corriente de arranque) y luego haga la conmutacion a 3 x 440 del transformador con lo cual este solamente absorveria un pico de corriente mucho menor durante muy poco tiempo con lo que lo podrias calcular a la corriente nominal de funcionamiento.-
> 
> Ojo! siempre que la frecuencia de arranque por hora no supere los 6 ó 7 arranques sinó se podria recalentar.
> ...



radni, muchas gracias por el aporte, el problema es que es un elevador que para en cualquiera de todos los pisos, mandados por un operador claro, y al dia son muchas veces las que arranca, noc si el inconveniente estaria ahi... 

mi duda principal es si ponerle un transformador de 10 KVA y la corriente de arranque (que es muy elevada) dañe al bobinado, aunque es solo po unos segundos 





demianel dijo:


> Hola "u2rosales". Me sumo a la pregunta de "Fogonazo".
> Si lo que tienes es trifásica 220V 60Hz, simplemente cambia el tipo de conexión de tu motor (fíjate si en la placa de especificación del motor no te habla de 220/440V, eso significa para una conexión triángulo/estrella).
> Espero que te sea de ayuda.
> Saludos.



Gracias Damianel, pues si, la conexión en estrella es para 440v, y tengo que resaltar que el montacargas, por momentos tendrá que subir solo 2 metros (un piso arriba) no sé en que afecte esto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2013)

Pregunta , el motor es 230 - 440 o solo 440 ?

La red es trifásica de 220 ? no es de 380 ?


----------



## u2rosales (Feb 26, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pregunta , el motor es 230 - 440 o solo 440 ?
> 
> La red es trifásica de 220 ? no es de 380 ?



hola DOSMETROS, el motor es estrella para 440v , y delta para 250v
la red trifasica es de 220 v  (peru).
saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2013)

¿ Y porqué no lo conectás directamente a la trifásica de 220 V configurado como delta de 250 V  ?


----------



## u2rosales (Feb 26, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Y porqué no lo conectás directamente a la trifásica de 220 V configurado como delta de 250 V  ?



bueno, el tablero de control es de 440v. (pero claro que no es problema), y si conecto a 220 no crees que habrá mayor consumo de corriente?? , o la corriente de arranque bajaría??, porque con 440 voltios e de 90 A  

he pensado poner un variador de frecuencia, pero el presupuesto no me deja


----------



## radni (Feb 26, 2013)

poné directamente un arrancador estrella triangulo y se te acabó el problema! No sabia que el motor era de 220 triangulo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2013)

No recuerdo haber visto estrella-triángulo en ascensores-montacargas , no digo que no existan , sino que no recuerdo haberlos visto.

Me parece que son de dos velocidades y arrancan y paran en la velocidad inferior .

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *No recuerdo haber visto estrella-triángulo en ascensores-montacargas* , no digo que no existan , sino que no recuerdo haberlos visto.
> 
> Me parece que son de dos velocidades y arrancan y paran en la velocidad inferior .
> 
> Saludos !



Yo tampoco.
Habría que alimentar al freno electromagnético separado del motor, si no fuera así, en el momento del cambio de conexión el motor se clavaría 


Respecto al transformador, estamos hablando de valores similares a los de un motor nuevo, no le veo mucho sentido de colocar el transformador.
Incluso se podría tratar de conseguir un motor usado de rotor bobinado como para controlar el pico de arranque/velocidad


----------



## Scooter (Feb 26, 2013)

Cuidado con arrancar en estrella-triángulo, se empieza con un tercio del par y no siempre es suficiente.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 26, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No recuerdo haber visto estrella-triángulo en ascensores-montacargas , no digo que no existan , sino que no recuerdo haberlos visto.
> 
> Me parece que son de dos velocidades y arrancan y paran en la velocidad inferior .


Ni los vas a ver.  Ni en montacargas ni en ningún otro dispositivo de *arranque directo* (sin embrague ni nada parecido) con cargas del orden de la nominal.
Durante el arranque en estrella el motor no tiene fuerza --> se cae el montacargas.

Los motores para izaje *no son* como los motores comunes, tienen circuito magnético y la resistencia rotórica astutamente calculadas para que con rotor bloqueado el torque sea alto y la corriente en un valor tolerable (tolerable en la duración del arranque)
El precio de esto es un coseno de fi más bajo y un mayor resbalamiento. Pero en un izaje justamente esto no interesa.
Al revés de los motores convencionales donde se busca mínima resistencia rotórica (para mínimo resbalamiento) y torque máximo a velocidad nominal.


Si se trata de un motor específico para izaje y en su bornera puede conectarse en triángulo --> No hay más que retocar la bornera. 
Que la tensión de línea sea un 13% inferior no va a afectar gran cosa y me parece que no justifica un autotrafo trifásico de 220/250. Que por cierto va a ser relativamente chico debido a la poca diferencia de tensión.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2013)

Los motores esos los he visto pero nunca he desarmado ninguno , hace algunos años los contactores eran de carbones reemplazables , creo que tengo tres de esos tirados por ahí.

O sea que esos motores tienen la jaula mas resistiva ?


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Mar 1, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No recuerdo haber visto estrella-triángulo en ascensores-montacargas , no digo que no existan , sino que no recuerdo haberlos visto.
> 
> Me parece que son de dos velocidades y arrancan y paran en la velocidad inferior .
> 
> Saludos !



Hola dosme en motores de izaje de carga NUNCA se usan arranques estrella- triangulo. lo que se usan son motores del tipo dalhander que son de 2 velocidades en los movimientos del puente y trolley( norte- sur, oriente-occidente) y en el izaje anteriormente se usaban motores de anillos rozantes y por medio de resistencias limitaban la corriente de flujo del rotor lo que permitia arrancar el motor en bajas velocidades y asi ir aumentando la velocidad a medida que se bypaseaban resistencias hasta que los tres anillos del rotor quedasen en corto y el motor operando a velocidad nominal, hoy en dia con el uso de variadores de velocidad este tipo de motores ya no se usan tanto debido a baja eficiencia, simplemete se usa un motor estandar que tenga electrofeno y ya!


Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 3, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los motores esos los he visto pero nunca he desarmado ninguno , hace algunos años los contactores eran de carbones reemplazables , creo que tengo tres de esos tirados por ahí.
> 
> O sea que esos motores tienen la jaula mas resistiva ?



Los motores de alto resbalamiento (mayor del 5%) tienen esta característica Torque-Velocidad (curvas *C* y *D*)







O sea, a bajas vueltas mayor torque (lo que hace falta en un arranque con carga). Mientras que los convencionales (*A*) tienen el pico de torque cercano a la velocidad sincrónica.


Tienen menor eficiencia, pero más simples y confiables imposible.  Por eso sólo cuando necesita un control más refinado y/o eficiente se usaban de anillos rozantes y ahora variadores de velocidad.


----------

